# Make your own bodybuilder - Best pro bodyparts



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Although pretty pointless while driving home one day I thought about what body parts of what pro bodybuilders I envy/would like to have or think have the best in that particular bodypart.

This is what I come with:

Chest: Arnolds

Shoulders: Kevin Levrone

Biceps: Ronnie Coleman

Triceps: Levrone

Back: Dorian Yates or Franco Columbo

Legs: Tom Platz

Calves: Lewis

Abs: Silvio Samuel

Im still thinking about some of them but would be intresting to see what other forum members say.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great thread.

Chest Coleman

Back Coleman

Shoulders Levrone

Biceps Coleman

Triceps Wheeler

Quads Wheeler

Calves Lewis

Abs Haider


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

arnolds calves is that a joke....

chest-coleman

back-yates

shoulders-levrone

biceps-coleman/wheeler

triceps-levrone

quads-paco

calves-flex lewis


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> arnolds calves is that a joke....
> 
> chest-coleman
> 
> ...


Couldnt think of others to be honest. Daz Ball had impressive calves but as you both said Lewis im now looking at his calves online and might have to edit my post...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

tbh I'd say all Ronnie (at his peak) but;

Lewis' calves and Shawn Rays mid-section


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Chest - Ronnie

Back - Ronnie

Upper arms - Ronnie

Forearms - Alexander Federov

Delts - Markus Ruhl

Quads - Kai Greene

Hams - Kai Greene

Calves - Dorian

Glutes - Ronnie

Abs - Dorian or Dexter


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

ah24 said:


> tbh I'd say all Ronnie (at his peak) but;
> 
> Lewis' calves and Shawn Rays mid-section


I don't think Shawn's midsection could support Ronnie's upper body


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lets get some pics!

Dorian's calves










Kai's hams










Ruhl's delts


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

chest -arnold

back-coleman

shoulders- ruhl

biceps-arnold

triceps-heath

quads-platz

calves- branch

abs - dexter


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

chest-Levrone

back-Coleman

shoulders-Dexter Jackson (purely for the striations)

biceps-Coleman

triceps-Levrone

quads-Branch Warren

Hamstrings-Jay Cutler

calves-Dorian

Abs- Haider


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Chest ---- Arnold

Back ---- Jay Cutler

Shoulders ---- Coleman

Biceps ---- Lee Preist

Triceps ---- Yates

Quads ---- Wheeler

Calves ---- Dorian Y

Abs ---- Dexter Jackson


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Bam said:


> Chest ---- Arnold
> 
> Back ---- Jay Cutler
> 
> ...


Surprised at Jay Cutler for back. Forgot about Dexters abs though. Great pic


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

chest- jonnie jackson

back- ronnie c or joels stubs

delts-ruhl

traps-levrone

quads- tom platz

hams- kai green

calves- erik frankenhouse

tri's-flex wheeler

bi's- ronnie c

abs-dexter j


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Chest - Arnold

Back - Coleman

Shoulders - Levrone

Biceps - Levrone

Triceps - Levrone

Quads - Platz

Calves - Lewis

Forearms - Mcgrath/Priest

Abs - Serge Nubret


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Surprised at Jay Cutler for back. Forgot about Dexters abs though. Great pic


Jay Cutler's got a great back. Not on a par with Ronnie's, but there's few who currently have his width or thickness.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Jay Cutler's got a great back. Not on a par with Ronnie's, but there's few who currently have his width or thickness.


I can never say that Jays got a bad back. I think I was just expecting the usual suspects such as Dorian and Ronnie.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> I can never say that Jays got a bad back. I think I was just expecting the usual suspects such as Dorian and Ronnie.


I suppose it's just a matter of personal preference, like your love of Ernie Taylor's synthol 'cepts PMSL :lol:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Dorian or Ronnies back


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Chest - Arnold

Delts - jackson

Back - Kai Greene

Bis - FrankHouse

Tris - dorain

Quad - Kai greene

Calves Flex And Frank House

abs- kai


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

TOBE said:


> Dorian or Ronnies back


Photoshopped pic mate, I'll try and dig up the real one. His back was good, but it wasn't that good.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I suppose it's just a matter of personal preference, like your love of Ernie Taylor's synthol 'cepts PMSL :lol:


Yeah i admit, not my best choice. Been looking at Levrone's arms and think he might be the better choice.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Photoshopped pic mate, I'll try and dig up the real one. His back was good, but it wasn't that good.












That's the original pic apparently.

And Kai's hamstrings are crazy:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome pics!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

chest arnold

back and calves dorian

forarms priest

biceps bertil fox

delts & triceps levrone

quads and hams platz

midsection a british black dude who's name i cant remember

traps ruhl


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest: Arnolds

Shoulders: Paul Dillet

Biceps: robbie robinson

Triceps: Levrone

Back: Victor Martinez

Legs: Branch Warren

Calves: Mike matarazzo

Abs: shawn ray


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chest: Arnolds
> 
> Shoulders: Paul Dillet
> 
> ...


 im going to go with that matarazzo for Calves aswell


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

matarazzo's calves


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

We should do the same thread for UKM members if we could get over posts like below



> Make your own bodybuilder - Best Uk Muscle bodyparts
> 
> Posted by jw007
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> We should do the same thread for UKM members if we could get over posts like below


Yes, very pretentious :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Chest...Arnold

Back...Ronnie

Delts...Leverone

Biceps...Dillett

Triceps...Leverone

Quads...Platz

Hams...Platz

Calves...Materazzo

Abs...Ray


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Chest arnold

back ronnie

abs silviosamuel

legs tom platt

arms ronnie


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

Chest: Arnold

Shoulders: Levrone

Back: Joel Stubbs

Biceps: Ronnie

Triceps: Levrone

Quads: Tom Platz

Hams: Kai Green

Calves: Eric Fankhouser

Abs: Dexter


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

daniel.m said:


> Chest: Arnold
> 
> Shoulders: Levrone
> 
> ...


 yep i will go for stubbs for back aswell.

whats with all the post for ronnies biceps? yeah there good but tiny in the front double compared to his triceps.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yep i will go for stubbs for back aswell.
> 
> whats with all the post for ronnies biceps? yeah there good but tiny in the front double compared to his triceps.


Prob because he had split biceps


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

This is actually a really tough qusstiion!

Calves...Matarazzo, Lewis and Dorian

Quads...Platz, Warren

Back...Dorian

Chest...Arnold, Coleman

Biceps...Priest, Moyzan

Can't decide the rest.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Prob because he had split biceps


 loads of guys have split biceps that have better shape and peak.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> loads of guys have split biceps that have better shape and peak.


Who? When i think of split biceps it tends to be Ronnie that comes to mind.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Lee Priest for biceps and quads (maybe Paul de Mayo (RIP) for quads too).

Mike Matarazzo (at his prime) or Nasser El Sonbaty for abs.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

or Branch Warren for pretty much everything!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Chest: Serge nubret

Shoulders: Kevin Levrone

Biceps: Ronnie coleman

Triceps: Flex wheeler

Back: Dorian Yates

Legs: Tom Platz

Calves: Erik Fankhouser

Abs: Dexter Jackson


----------

